# John Deere Gator - Low Profile LED Light Bar Question



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

We have an older model 6-wheel 4x4 gator at work we want to use for parking patrol. It was used for years at one of our camps and was recently replaced.

It has a rectangle tube roll bar. We installed a JD gator plastic roof and windshield on her last week. Today we installed an amber security double beacon on the roof.

I'm looking for an economical (not super expensive) 24" to 36" LED light bar. There is a small amount of space on the roof below the beacon light (about 2.75") for a low profile LED light bar.

Another possibility is mounting the bar under the roof and attaching it to the rectangle tube roll bar. Most brackets I've seen attach to the round roll bars.

I'm looking to spend less that $300-$400 for this set-up.

Any recommendations on a good, bright LED light bar for this UTV and a way to attach it?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Bean LED industries has been great to work with for me.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Plashlights.com


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

Works great. Bright durable light and fairly inexpensive.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00852MK30?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NOKPPK8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00


----------

